# Just got a 4 wheeler with plow



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello i just bought a used 1987 Yamaha moto 4 250 2 wheel drive. it came with a 42" cycle country plow. it is automatic clutch hi/lo range and reverse shaft driven. it is in excellent condition only 183 miles on it.

The guy i bought it from said it plows great if though it is 2 wheel drive. i live in cincinnati, ohio and we have not had any snow to plow since i bought it, i was wondering how everyone else felt it would plow. i looked at getting tire chains but they are about 50 bucks so i might have to wait and see if i need them.. any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I live pretty close to you (Butler county). I had a Suzuki Ozark a couple of yrs ago with a 48" cycle country plow. It was a 250cc with 2 wd and it plowed great. The year I used it we had a couple of 4-5 inch events and I used it on several driveways with no problems. What is nice about the 2wd is turning around ,just turn and goose it. The 4wd bikes can't do this as well. So if we ever get some snow you will love it.


----------



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

*smitty58*

my girlfriend lives in butler county.. do you run a plow out there or what just trying to get to know some local people on here.. Brad


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I put chains on my Honda Foreman 4x4 for the last snow fall last year a 15" storm and was shocked at how much more I could push and crawl through. Though I have a 60" blade also so I am pushing quite a bit of snow.

but I would think if your gonna be at 6" of snow and under most of the time you can get by with out chains. maybe add some weight to the back of the quad to help with traction..

But if your getting several storm of more snow fall you'll want chains. I know with the chains I can almost push as much in 2WD as I could in 4WD without. and I can now push 1.4 times what I could in 4WD with the tire chains on.

sublime out.

Have fun and good luck.

also maybe check out at garage sales this summer you can find Car/Light Truck chains there for cheap. I got the set I'm running on the rear of my Quad for $10 and I just had to cut them down shorter and they fit on my rear tires no problem. Though there just reg chains and not the V-bar style and they seem to be wearing out real quick, I gues I should quite doing donuts and power slides on the street when I am moving from driveway to driveway.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

sublime68charge;508104 said:


> I put chains on my Honda Foreman 4x4 for the last snow fall last year a 15" storm and was shocked at how much more I could push and crawl through. Though I have a 60" blade also so I am pushing quite a bit of snow.
> 
> but I would think if your gonna be at 6" of snow and under most of the time you can get by with out chains. maybe add some weight to the back of the quad to help with traction..
> 
> ...


but that would be boring u have to find someway to keep ur heart pumping.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I just did, Went snowmobling for the first time in 15 years and had a blast. some guy's I know had an extra sled SkiDoo 600 triple I think or something to that effect and went out on Saturday night and did like 60 miles give or take. So now I'm hooked on that and can't wait to go again. 

nothing like trying to power slide the sled around a corner and then the track catches and you keep going and almost fell off that time and then later on had it up on 1 ski up front going around another corner. Though I was probaly going 20mph or less both times but was still exciting to me. LOL

sublime out.


----------

